
Ask HN: I'm falling in love with my already involved cofounder,what should I do? - quescell
I&#x27;m in a really crazy situation, I co-founded and I&#x27;m working at a startup with one of my best friends and his girlfriend.<p>During the last few months I&#x27;m completely falling in love with her and she&#x27;s too (my friend obviously doesn&#x27;t know)<p>I deeply care about everything: the startup, my friend and her, and this is like a bomb which will cause many break ups once it&#x27;ll explode.<p>Has anyone of you been in this situation? How did it go and what do you suggest to do?
======
g8oz
You haven't found the "one". Proximity is the main driver behind this
situation. Work harder at meeting other women before you betray your friend.
Also be warned: if she'll cheat on him she'll cheat on you.

------
scosman
Call TLC, get a reality show. Call it "Risky Business"

~~~
crimsonalucard
The perfect pivot!

------
crimsonalucard
Both you and that girl are ass holes for betraying your friend.

The moral thing to do is for both of you to give up your stakes in the
startup. Let him find better partners. You guys obviously don't deserve to be
on the team.

In the end, you and the girl will have each other, and he will be single, but
in full control of the startup. It's more than fair, given the fact that your
friend didn't do anything, and you two betrayed his trust.

~~~
mmxiii
This is a nonsensical comment. With the information we are given, there's
hardly any basis to conclude anything about:

1\. Who is betraying who

2\. Who should take ownership of the startup in case of a breakup

The OP is asking for any relevant experience and advice, not for someone to
irrationally moralize.

~~~
crimsonalucard
This is a nonsensical response ignoring the intrinsic relationship between
morality and the information given.

Since the situation is intrinsically related to morality. My advice is
therefore also related to morality. Just because the OP doesn't specifically
ask for a moral answer doesn't preclude me addressing morality.

Betrayal and ownership are subjective in this context. However, there is still
a majority consensus that can be arrived at based on the information given.
Many will come to a single conclusion on who is the betrayer and who morally
deserves ownership. When a person thoughtlessly steals his best friends
girlfriend, what do you think the majority consensus will be?

~~~
mmxiii
There are a few things getting conflated here.

1\. What the OP should do.

2\. What the majority consensus is

3\. How you subjectively feel about the majority consensus.

4\. How the OP subjectively feels about the majority consensus.

In this case, there was not sufficient information given to really understand
what the majority consensus is. Additionally, just because something is the
consensus, doesn't mean it is necessarily the best course of action
individually. Facing condemnation is a consequence, not physical law. The
initial response took no time to give an appropriate course of action, and
drew on your subjective heated feelings attached to your interpretation of the
consensus.

~~~
crimsonalucard
>In this case, there was not sufficient information given to really understand
what the majority consensus is. Additionally, just because something is the
consensus, doesn't mean it is necessarily the best course of action
individually. Facing condemnation is a consequence, not physical law. The
initial response took no time to give an appropriate course of action, and
drew on your subjective heated feelings attached to your interpretation of the
consensus.

There is no need to do a scientific analysis to derive majority consensus.
Intuition is enough to know what the majority thinks about stealing your best
friends girlfriend. Whether or not the majority consensus is the "best" course
of action for the individual is not what I addressed. I specifically stated
that my advice was from a moral standpoint, whether or not the OP considers
that as "best" depends on whether or not he is a moral man.

The initial response gave a appropriate course of action from a moral
standpoint. It drew from a combination of sources all of which can be
potentially described as subjective, moral, rational, emotional, heated yet
still valid.

~~~
mmxiii
It's fine to use intuition, but it's extremely important to be able to reflect
and recognize on its shortcomings, which is that you may be inadvertently
layering your own subjectivity on what you think is objective. In this case
your outburst is not valid.

Is forcing yourself on another person immoral? Yes. Is intentionally
manipulating someone's relationship for personal gain immoral? Yes. Are two
people recognizing they would be happier together, and leaving a previous
relationship immoral? That doesn't seem wrong.

You are the one coloring this scenario as "stealing". There is no information
here about who these people are, what their relationships are like. You are
projecting onto this situation and constructing this strawman, and in turn
moralizing about the strawman. That isn't reality.

~~~
crimsonalucard
It's fine to use intuition, but it's extremely important to be able to reflect
and recognize on its shortcomings, which is that you may be inadvertently
layering your own subjectivity on what you think is objective. In this case
your outburst is not valid.

All morality is subjective and thus so are my views. My views are still valid
according to majority consensus DESPITE being subjective. Intuition has
shortcomings but not when it comes to something obvious.

>Is forcing yourself on another person immoral? Yes. Is intentionally
manipulating someone's relationship for personal gain immoral? Yes. Are two
people recognizing they would be happier together, and leaving a previous
relationship immoral? That doesn't seem wrong.

The last statement isn't immoral, while the first two are. However I am not
addressing any of those things. What I am addressing is this: Allowing
yourself to engage in a relationship with and/or develop feelings for your
best friends, girlfriend. This is wrong under all counts.

>You are the one coloring this scenario as "stealing". There is no information
here about who these people are, what their relationships are like. You are
projecting onto this situation and constructing this strawman, and in turn
moralizing about the strawman. That isn't reality.

Perhaps "stealing" is an inappropriate word as we are talking about things
that are fundamentally impossible to steal. Betrayal is a better word and it
is exactly the scenario the OP describes.

If we asked said betrayed founder whether or not he thinks it's betrayal. His
answer will be yes. Then if we ask the majority for consensus. The answer will
be yes, again.

~~~
mmxiii
The problem is that this is your subjective interpretation of what YOU think
the consensus is. This is what you think other people think is wrong. Why
should someone on this board believe that your conclusions about the consensus
are accurate, reliable, or valid? No one is interested in sorting that out. In
contrast, the best information to offer here is experience, AKA a data point.
Fundamentally your input here is suboptimal.

It's also really clear that what the consensus may be here would vary a ton by
the actual situation: 1\. Was the original relationship happy? Would the
consensus be against this if it were an abusive relationship? 2\. Was it just
a casual girlfriend, or were they engaged? 3\. Was the OP intentionally trying
to seduce the girl, or did it just happen that they recognized it was a better
pairing?

The reality is the consensus WILL differ based on the situation. There are a
ton of shades here, but you fixated on the idea of "betrayal", as if all
things with this pattern were uniformly bad. That's clearly not true, and
there is simply not enough data for you to overfit and then moralize.

~~~
crimsonalucard
This isn't a science experiment. People walk through life creating conclusions
and moralizing based off of subjective intuition. There is not enough
information here to formulate a scientific conclusion but there is enough
information to form a reasonable one.

That being said... consensus will differ based on the situation, but based on
the information given the consensus is roughly the same: Don't betray your
best friend. There are very few contexts where having an affair with your best
friends girlfriend will be justifiably moral. Let me address some of the
examples you gave:

The nature and context of the relationship between the boyfriend and the
girlfriend itself is irrelevant and NONE of the OPs business. Although an
abusive relationship justifies intervention, an unhappy relationship DOES NOT
JUSTIFY AN AFFAIR. Intuitively, it is also highly Unlikely that the
relationship is abusive. Make no mistake, anytime you engage in an affair with
your best friends girlfriend it is most likely an act of utter betrayal.

If the OP was not intentionally seducing the girl but developed feelings
naturally, it is the OPs' own business. It's not his fault he developed those
feelings but it will be his fault if he acts on those feelings. He is now torn
between his attraction to this woman and his guilt for betraying his friend
hence his decision to query people on hackernews. We all have dark desires,
but the desire itself does not justify the action.

I fixate on the affair itself and how the act of carrying out said affair is
an act of betrayal. The situation and context of the action is not uniformly
immoral and I can definitely empathize with the OP. However, despite all of
this... you are still an ass hole if you have an affair with your best friends
girlfriend. Most people can agree with this, except you.

I can't speak for you but it may be possible that your empathy for his
situation is clouding your judgement.

~~~
mmxiii
No, you certainly can't speak for me. I have no empathy or relevant experience
regarding betrayal, I simply wanted to point out how your response was more
irrational than rational.

You are right the majority consensus is betraying your buddy is bad. But do
you see how without details, it's not possible to give actionable and helpful
advice? You are parroting an abstraction that isn't necessarily impactful
advice. Certainly most people already know this, and yet this sort of
situation is not uncommon. Maybe this advice isn't producing meaningful
results? The fact is you don't know, because you don't have the relevant
experience.

That's the first part of your advice. The second part is about deciding
company ownership, and that's even more irrational, it doesn't really follow
or is related to this relationship.

~~~
crimsonalucard
>But do you see how without details, it's not possible to give actionable and
helpful advice?

You realize this entire thread is giving advice based off of the SAME details?
How can it "not be possible" to give advice? Also I hope you realize that the
OP is ASKING for advice?

>You are parroting an abstraction that isn't necessarily impactful advice.
Certainly most people already know this, and yet this sort of situation is not
uncommon.

Take a look at the post rank. Hackernews lifts up posts based on how recent it
is, then it orders by karma. I'm number 5 on this entire thread. Here you make
an assumption based on lack of facts. The fact that I am number 5 is literally
quantitative proof I have a huge consensus. If I have a consensus it means
people do NOT agree that I am "parroting an abstraction that isn't necessarily
impactful advice"

>The fact is you don't know, because you don't have the relevant experience.

You instruct me not to speak for you, which I CLEARLY did not. Yet you do the
exact same thing here? This is a hypocritical statement. How DO YOU KNOW I
don't have the relevant experience? You just pulled that fact out of thin air;
and in doing so you are parroting an abstraction that isn't necessarily
impactful advice. Certainly most people already know this, and yet this sort
of situation is not uncommon.

>That's the first part of your advice. The second part is about deciding
company ownership, and that's even more irrational, it doesn't really follow
or is related to this relationship.

The emotional aspects of the affair will bleed into the business situation,
that's a given; it would be irrational to suggest it "doesn't really follow or
is related to this relationship"

What your saying is like saying we can't put rapists in prison because the
prison cell has nothing to do the with rape. If betraying your friend is a
immoral, I am suggesting a moral punishment that will prevent further harm to
the victim both from an emotional standpoint and financial. If the OP doesn't
take my advice he would be harming his friend EVEN further by causing the
team-up to become toxic or muscling his friend out. I am suggesting the most
moral, least damaging option, which is utterly and completely rational.

~~~
mmxiii
Anyone can post any "advice' here. I explicitly stated that the class of
advice you gave is not actionable or helpful. Not only is #5 not a
particularly strong position, but the point I'm making is that statements that
people have consensus about don't necessarily make advice that creates
effective results.

You are so tunneled into the idea that betrayal is bad, that you are missing
how the business is an entirely different entity. There are employees,
customers, and investors all potentially affected by this outcome. In the case
of a breakup, there is potentially a greater moral obligation to create the
best result for the other parties, than just fixate on the betrayal of the
victim.

Not to mention your idea of this requiring moral punishment is not something
that would draw consensus on HN, or in general. That is your fantasy, not
reality.

~~~
crimsonalucard
>Anyone can post any "advice' here. I explicitly stated that the class of
advice you gave is not actionable or helpful. Not only is #5 not a
particularly strong position, but the point I'm making is that statements that
people have consensus about don't necessarily make advice that creates
effective results.

Number 5/30 is around the top 15%. Consensus is not required for effective
results. I never claimed such a thing, so why is this your point? Consensus is
required for morality. Because morality is subjective it is impossible to
conclude whether something is truly moral or immoral. Two people with
different morals will have incongruent notions on good and evil. Thus for a
concrete answer we turn to majority consensus. This is the entire reason why I
brought it up. In short, consensus verifies that my advice is effectively
moral.

>You are so tunneled into the idea that betrayal is bad, that you are missing
how the business is an entirely different entity. There are employees,
customers, and investors all potentially affected by this outcome. In the case
of a breakup, there is potentially a greater moral obligation to create the
best result for the other parties, than just fixate on the betrayal of the
victim.

I am tunneled into the idea that betrayal is bad. It usually is, and this case
does not deviate from the usual scenario. The business IS a different entity
with separate moral obligations. These obligations are may intersect and be in
conflict but that's not what I'm addressing. I'm addressing the betrayal not
the complexities of life. These things are a given and it will be the OPs
choice whether he wants to be moral to his friends, business partners or both.
I apologize for not having the time to write a 200 page essay about the
details on how he should handle every single separate moral obligation that
could potentially be compromised by such a large decision.

>Not to mention your idea of this requiring moral punishment is not something
that would draw consensus on HN, or in general. That is your fantasy, not
reality.

When did I say he _requires_ moral punishment. I'm suggesting a moral action.
The consensus and I repeat again is not on some stupid requirement. People
voted me up because they agree with the morality of the suggestion. If he
takes my suggestion, the action will be moral in the eyes of majority
consensus. I have no scientific evidence backing that claim up, but my
intuition aka common sense tells me it is true.

~~~
mmxiii
Seems like there's a few things going on here. It is possible to make a moral
statement on minimal information, as you did. It's not very a helpful or
useful statement, but there isn't much helpful or useful input either. With
more information, what the most moral thing to do, especially regarding the
business, would change.

The question is really what constitutes good advice. I suppose it turns out
good advice also varies to what is being sought, and why. Maybe someone wants
a better answer, maybe reassurance, maybe validation. With more data, we can
provide a more objective assessment of the consequences of different actions.
Of course, unfortunately, we are not provided any of that here. You can
certainly offer your subjective preference to take the moral/consensus action
as advice. This advice, as we discussed, is not necessarily effective, and
perhaps already known. If what is being sought is objective advice, in that
dimension, with only minimal information, the best thing to offer is relevant
experience.

~~~
crimsonalucard
This argument is getting too deep. It's not a good use of time to argue about
the philosophical validity of the nature of advice.

~~~
mmxiii
It's not a great use of time to argue with strangers about nothings on a
message board, but people do what they do.

~~~
crimsonalucard
This argument started because you accused me of writing a nonsensical comment.
The accusation was negative, highly offensive and not inline with policies of
hacker news. Now it's descended, thanks entirely to you, into argument about
bullshit.

So to prevent people from wasting their time; Maybe you should be less
offensive. That's my advice to you. You can take that advice or you can go to
hell. That's all I have to say about this topic. I refuse to continue it any
further.

~~~
mmxiii
Your original outburst began with negativity and calling names. I pointed that
out, and it turned into a conversation of whether comments that have consensus
are good advice. And certainly, even comments that have consensus can violate
the HN guidelines.

People are free to choose how to use their own time.

------
zer00eyz
Some of this is natural:

If you spend a lot of time with decent people, its going to happen that you
form "bonds". Just take a look at this
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/19/fashion/anger-
management-w...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/19/fashion/anger-management-
why-the-genius-founders-turned-to-couples-therapy.html)

Under NO circumstances can you act on this, not now not when it is over
between them. To be frank, you don't want to be involved with the person who
is going to cut and run (her) and you don't want to be breaking up that
relationship.

What is more alarming is how you are building a business with a couple. Is
everything a three way split? Are you 50/50 with one of them and the other
works there. There are so many ways this could turn toxic, you need to have a
good long think about "how can this end badly" just from a business
perspective.

------
ifdefdebug
I wonder how many startup co-founders with a girlfriend and a co-founder who
is supposed to be (one of) his best friend(s) are reading this right now...

Anyway, I don't buy it from you that you "deeply care" about all three of them
(startup, friend and her). On a second thought, I don't buy any of this:
whoever finds himself in such a situation and asks for advice at HN must be a
f* moron. And deserves to be miserable.

So I guess you just made it all up.

~~~
AznHisoka
I call bullshit on "deeply care" too. You don't care (let alone deeply care)
about your friends life and feelings. And you definitely don't care about his
girlfriend (you DO lust for her, that's the right word) Whether you made it up
or not I'll give OP the benefit of the doubt. I can think of much amusing
questions if he wanted to troll.

------
elmerfud
If you really care deeply about all those things then do nothing until your
startup has succeeded or failed of it own accord.

Business is business, and that should be your primary concern at this point. A
startup can have an interesting dynamic, with very close working
relationships, stress, etc... It can cause people to rely on each other in
ways they wouldn't normally have to do and thus produce feelings that aren't
necessarily mature.

There's really no "good" way to deal with it. The best way would be handled it
after the business is up and going, but it is still likely not be be a good
resolution. Someone will be hurt.

Then there's the quite unlikely event that everyone is sufficiently open-
minded and a nice polygamous relationship will develop..... this would be the
most unlikely option.

~~~
bombardISIS
Yes, keep focus!

But you can continue your relationship, it's not problem anymore.

I hope love somehow can motivate you. Good Luck!

------
pdiddy
It sounds like you discussed this with her already (when you said "she's
too"). If so, you're having an emotional affair. In either case, you need to
stop immediately. It's very difficult, but force yourself not to think about
her.

------
zaccus
You don't get to date every person you become infatuated with. Grow up, then
go fall in love with someone who is not dating your best friend, fool.

~~~
briandear
Do we have evidence of an infatuation? I think we might be assuming facts not
in evidence, counselor.

------
welshguy
Don't. It's not right is it? And, morals aside, if it became widespread
knowledge, it could tarnish both your own and your company's brand. Are you
funded? What would your VCs think? Focus on your business and your
friendships, nothing more.

------
anorborg
I think you should leave the business. You have made a decision which could
irreparably harm it. If both you and the girlfriend truly care about the
business, you'll both sign "i won't sue" resignations and do whatever your
friend needs to help the transition.

There is no trust in the co-founder relationship now and you've made bad
decisions for the company. I do no think you can successfully carry on
especially if this is a small company.

As for your friendship, I can only wish you luck. I don't believe I could
accept this kind of betrayal but everyone is different.

------
namirez
Don't $hit where you eat; is it that hard to understand?

~~~
briandear
Obviously two thirds of the team is already doing that.

~~~
thoman23
Well, at least two thirds. More like 4/3 in various combinations and
configurations.

------
codezero
You can spend a lot of time with someone, and get very close, without letting
it escalate.

It sounds like it's too late for that.

You should start preparing to shut down your company and find something new to
work on.

What are your options really:

1\. Friend finds out, company will suffer

2\. You tell friend, company will suffer

3\. You keep it a secret, company will suffer

Even if your friend peaces out, and it's just you and your new girlfriend, you
can't really believe that this will end up a great success, can you?

------
laurabw
Do you guys have funding? If so, you will have to be respectful of the trust
that your investors placed into you three as people. It's your duty to your
investors do what's best for business.

Totally understand that passion is hard to control. In this case, especially
if outside capital is involved, I'd say "mind over body."

If there is no outside capital involved you'd have to consider the trade-off
startup vs. love. That's your private decision and don't let anybody judge you
no matter what you end up deciding. Make sure that you have a convo with her
before you make a decision. You wouldn't want an expectation mismatch after
you have given up your startup for her. If you decide for the startup and
against her you should also have a serious convo about not having hard
feelings when working together in the future. Good luck!

------
jason_slack
You are getting some hard advice/comments from HN'ers.

So, you might feel like you are "in love" with her, but are you really just in
love with, perhaps, her work ethic, devotion to the startup, the fact you are
probably spending a lot of time with her, etc?

Maybe you just haven't found these traits in the right girl yet? I think you
really want a girl in your life that has these traits.

Don't cheat on your best friend with his girlfriend. It is bad for the
friendship, bad for the company and you don't know what hole this might leave
the guy with. You may effect his trust level in everyone for a long time to
come. I myself could not live with having done that.

------
manicdee
Go away for two weeks. Make sure you go somewhere that there are lots of
women. Make sure you meet lots of women.

How? Just sign up with dating sites and meet anyone the site recommends.

In the meantime, pack your figurative bags and prepare to bail out of the
startup.

------
iblaine
Ever see that Seinfeld episode titled The Switch? While this situation is
slightly different, the same premise applies. This will end very well or very
bad and I'm glad I'm not in your shoes.

~~~
joeax
You heard George. In all of history it's never been done.

------
ychandler
Is this reddit? This feels like Reddit

------
myohan
"she's too" implies the relationship between her and boyfriend is already
broken so you don't exactly know if you're truly falling in love with her or
if your falling in love with her current emotional vulnerability due to the
problems in her relationship...in order to keep your friendship and this
startup you should completely avoid her and even have a private discussion
with her letting her know that this should no longer continue...

------
stonetomb
Probably going against the grain with this answer... Morally no problem - no
one is married here (and in light of recent events - it's a universal thing
that everyone believes in). If you want to lock someone down say some vows,
otherwise they are fair game to go where their heart takes them.

Is everyone so understanding? No. My advice is to sit down and be honest with
her regarding your feelings and say this isn't the right time or place.

------
buckbova
Keep it in your pants.

------
pcunite
Please read the book, "The Five Love Languages" so that you understand how
real love works. You may not actually be in love.

This should give you relief about what to do. You don't "have" to react to
your feelings because you're feelings may actually be betraying you.

If he is your best friend, I would take him aside and start out with an
apology by asking him what to do.

------
briandear
Marry her! Just kick the other dude to the curb; unless he's the technical guy
and you're the biz-dev guy, then you'll want to carry on the affair behind his
back at least until other developers have been hired and your code is well
documented.

If you or her are the technical side of things, then just quietly disable his
access to the organizations Github and repositories. You might want to
reincorporate as well, leaving him off the new papers. "An oversight!" you'll
say. Then you promise to get it fixed "As soon as you aren't so busy." Change
the company's name while you're at it. Or just recreate the entire business
under a new entity.

As far as the girl is concerned, let her be the one to break the news after
she's cleared out the apartment, you've moved into different offices (or
workspaces) and all email accounts/phones/etc have been locked down with new
passwords. Or, just don't break the news at all. Your choice. Same outcome.
Bewildered vs. Angry. No sweat off your back.

Just pretend the other guy never existed and don't return any calls or
acknowledge him every having been someone you've known.

..a few years later

He shows up at your offices just after you've IPO'd and you've become a paper
billionaire. He's got the Winklevoss Twins with him and he smacks you in the
face just before serving you with papers.

..a few years after that..

You're the CEO of the largest social network on the planet and people across
the world turn to you and shower you with accolades. The old boyfriend was
just a several hundred million dollar blip on the screen. The girl, still with
the company but not with you, has since moved on to a younger model and you've
gone bald and your neckbeard is streaked with grey. You spend a lot of time on
4chan. More than you used to. You'll think wearing hoodies maintains your
coolness and connection with the team.

OR..

You could just put the feelings aside and run your company. If the girl wants
to end it with homeboy, then leave that between the two of them. Your
involvement in things need not be disclosed. Likely he'll quit in disgust or
depression or he's actually happy about it because he's been looking for a
girl that isn't quite so easily going to jump ship for his cofounder. If they
actually break up, and if he quits, then you can get things going with your
little superstar. If they break up and he's a pro and doesn't quit, then
you'll have to ask yourself, is she worth it? If she is, then ditch the
company, marry the girl and then figure something else out. Many people might
disagree, but true love is worth more than a dozen successful startups. I
married my cofounder and I'd give up the business in a second if I were in a
position where I had to choose. But, you gotta know it in your heart. I've
been with my wife 4 years now and it still feels like the first day.

Good luck. Oh and post pics (of the girl..) We need to see what this startup-
wrecker looks like!

~~~
codezero
In this situation, it sounds like they are both startup wreckers, not just the
woman involved.

------
velebak
Defuse the bomb. The cost is too damned high, if you care as deeply as you
say. It's your decision ultimately, but you came to HN for some sort of
external validation of your feelings. Bad move #1. Leave it at that and learn
from the experience. Now GBTW and build an awesome product.

------
mattkrisiloff
Hey -- similar situation happened to me. People gave me some good advice on
what to do, but still didn't work out. Want to talk about your situation?
Shoot me an email --mattkrisiloff@gmail.com

------
nerdy
So you're actually seriously considering ruining your business _and_ your
friendship for her?

I don't know you, your business, or either one of them... but I think you need
to take a step back without the love goggles on and ask yourself if this isn't
going to be massively regrettable mistake in hindsight.

It's great that you've recognized how bad the situation can go but... why
would you carry on? There are plenty of other people out there and while I'm
sure she seems special you can't just go getting in bed with every
employee/cofounder/friend's significant other you're ever attracted to.

------
BerislavLopac
If I were you, I'd leave all three and find a job (any job) in a completely
different town.

------
threesomeRocks
now is good time to watch 'Road Trip'. Try floating the idea of a threesome
with them. if you'r lucky to get a 'yes', it would be a win-win for both the
startup and the personal relationships.

------
fdadfdad
Feelings are feelings. I could write many paragraphs about this, but just keep
your head down and make this startup succeed!

------
gscott
Find your friend a new even better girlfriend. Then he won't mind your
relieving him of his old one.

------
agnivade
This is not Quora. Move on.

------
Kenji
I hope I'll never have a 'best friend' who allows himself to get this deep
into a relationship with my girlfriend. But then again, maybe I have an old-
fashioned concept of friendship and caring. Respect your friend's
relationship.

~~~
logicrime
Yeah you know I was thinking the same thing. How unfortunate it would be to
partner up in business with someone who cares so little about the business
that they would pursue my significant other without hesitation or
consideration for my feelings, her feelings, or most important of all: the
business itself!

I see too many people treating startups and exec positions like regular labor
jobs, as if they are just entitled to be there because they know what's up.
It's a real privilege to be a part of someone's idea to that level of
intimacy, and what a shame to let something so petty as lust to destroy that
intimacy and opportunity.

------
brogrammer90
Speaking as a hedonist, I say go for it. This fling will bring you to highs
that even a billion dollar exit can't buy. Think about that! Even our hero
Sergey Brin chose a 26 year old project manager over his family and lead
Android engineer.

~~~
thoman23
Given your username, I'm going to go ahead and assume (hope?) this is ill-
conceived snark.

